
Operation reWired: 281 suspected email scammers arrested around the world - bjoko
https://www.grahamcluley.com/operation-rewired-281-suspected-email-scammers-arrested-around-the-world/
======
bjoko
Fun fact: The Nigerian prince was really from Nigeria.

------
Hayashi151
nice, but the nigerian prince free money hydra email can never be stopped

